# New Doxa sub 200 t-graph



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Doxa watch owners club Facebook page published an article from ‘diveintowatches.com that announced a new re-edition of a Doxa Sub 200 T-graph being offered on pre order from 2nd September, priced at 4900 euro.......any truth to this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

It's announced on the new "Official" Doxa Facebook, except the price, ouch!
I wonder if it's only the Professional or Sharkhunters and Seaamblers as well...
I asked about this, let's see if there's a reply. Homepage is still under maintenance.

https://www.facebook.com/doxawatchesofficial/



> An iconic model, reinterpreted: DOXA SUB 200 T.GRAPH in Stainless Steel
> 
> After the success of the 130th Anniversary series in 18K gold presented at Baselworld 2019 and limited to only 13 pieces,
> DOXA launches the SUB 200 T.GRAPH in steel in a limited edition of 300 pieces
> ...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Jimmer68 said:


> Doxa watch owners club Facebook page published an article from 'diveintowatches.com that announced a new re-edition of a Doxa Sub 200 T-graph being offered on pre order from 2nd September, priced at 4900 euro.......any truth to this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There are photos of what appear to be a real watch, not a cgi rendering. NOS 7734 movement, 200m WR, true BOR bracelet, LE 300pcs.

Article: https://diveintowatches.com/2019/08/15/doxa-t-graph-reedition/


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Also on Instagram









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

As much as I want one, that price tag stings....


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

But it doesn't sting as much as regret does o| I am, however, thinking that at this price, they will not sell as fast as some of the other recent models have sold.

I did feel my original 200 T-graph just increase in value, though :-!


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

At €3.500 I would have been interested but not at that price.....I’d have have to sell my Silver lung or Seamaster diver 300 and neither of them are going anywhere

Great looking watch though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

You don't have a kidney to spare..? You only really need one :-d


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You don't have a kidney to spare..? You only really need one :-d


Not the way I carry on....I need the spares 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got a reply on Facebook that it will only be the Professional.
I'm still hoping for a Searambler but as I said in my previous post
the price really stings, especially with the added 25% VAT I have
to pay here in Sweden so I'm not sure I can afford one...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Find a good 600....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

Given that they said there wouldn't be a Shark Lung Sub 300, I reckon some more dial colours could still turn up...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Jimmer68 said:


> Doxa watch owners club Facebook page published an article from 'diveintowatches.com that announced a new re-edition of a Doxa Sub 200 T-graph being offered on pre order from 2nd September, priced at 4900 euro.......any truth to this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's the official press release:

*After the success of the 130th Anniversary series in 18K gold presented at Baselworld 2019 and limited to only 13 pieces,

DOXA launches the SUB 200 T.GRAPH in steel 
in a limited edition of 300 pieces

This limited edition is powered by historical movements: 
original VALJOUX 7734 calibers which had been conserved in pristine condition for over 30 years at DOXA.*​
It was at Baselworld 1967 that DOXA launched the revolutionary SUB concept, considered to be the first purpose-designed diver's watch intended for the general public. The radical innovations it presented quickly made it a reference for professionals as well. Water-resistant to a depth of 300 meters, it was the first to feature a patented rotating bezel with the official no-decompression dive table. This watch would also become an easily recognizable legend due to its orange dial - a first for a diving watch, and a brash contrast with the traditional black or white background.
In 1969, the SUB concept is further refined in the form of the DOXA SUB 200 T.GRAPH, which even today still counts as a reference in the field of the most emblematic diving watches in watchmaking history. And the legend continues.
50 years later, DOXA presents a reinterpretation of its iconic model. Following a first limited edition in 18K gold, DOXA unveils the SUB 200 T.GRAPH in a new stainless steel limited series.
With a diameter of 43 mm, the SUB 200 T.GRAPH is topped by a scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with an anti-reflective coating. In addition to being water-resistant to 20 ATM, equivalent to a depth of about 200 meters, the watch also features the famous patented unidirectional rotating bezel with the dual indication of dive time in minutes and depth in meters to calculate the dive time without decompression stops. The finishing touch: a SuperLuminova® pearl at 12 o'clock.

Just like the original model, the legendary face finished in semi-matte orange features two counters, one at 9 o'clock indicating the seconds, and the other at 3 o'clock indicating the chronograph's 30 minutes. The baton-type hands and the insert on the chronograph's seconds hand are all filled with SuperLuminova® beige "Light Old Radium." The SUB 200 T.GRAPH's characteristic indices, painted in black, are filled with SuperLuminova® beige "Light Old Radium" as well.

This limited steel edition, as was the case with the 18K gold version, is also equipped with historical 7734 VALJOUX movements. These original calibers, dating back 30 years, have been carefully preserved by the Swiss family Jenny, who took over ownership of the DOXA brand two decades ago. Each movement has of course been completely revised and made absolutely reliable prior to fitting.

The famous DOXA "grains of rice" bracelet, also crafted from 316L steel and featuring a folding clasp with diving extension and the DOXA fish symbol, rounds off this purpose-designed classic.​
View attachment DOXA SUB 200 T.GRAPH Stainless steel _EN.pdf










View attachment DOXA_Press_SUB_200T_GRAPH_professional_805.10.351.10.jpg


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Don‘t want to say „told ya“... but yeah told ya this is coming after the gold one.

Nice piece... but the price is hefty.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Find a good 600....


Yeah... But if I'm not mistaken the 600 T-Graph is 45mm diameter with 47mm lug to lug which I think will be to large for me
so I have patientially waited for a 200 T-Graph re-issue that I was hoping would be true to the original size, which I believe
was 42mm diameter?. Now it turned out to be 43mm and 15mm high but that's pretty close to the 1200T which I can wear
so it's seems to be a better fit for me. Except the price though... If they actually release a Searambler later on I will have to
think hard about it.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be too excited about the "limited edition of 300" statement. If Doxa has taught us anything at all, it's that they'll keep selling a hot model until there's little interest left. 300 pros, then 3-400 sharkies & sea ramblers, then a run of silver sharkies, then they'll mysteriously find another 50 pros in the basement, and top it all off with another 100 unclaimed internal-use pieces that employees didn't want. 

However, at that price, they might indeed be looking at a production run of only 300. 

BUT, I do like it & commend them for listening to their customers and continuing the retro trend. This is an awesome looking watch! (wish they'd just use plain end links, ala original) 
I might skip this one and wait for a more reasonably priced Conquistador.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

So I assume this is a pre-order, or are they already made?


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> As much as I want one, that price tag stings....


Agreed 1000 % - will probably pass due to price on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

i was really hoping they’d do this one, but the price? Just too much.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Thing is with watch prices, they won't be coming down. A micro-brand making something exclusively in China could bring the cost down but you'd also have to worry about base metal being used vs SS. There's also the problem of said micro-brand going out of business and never having parts for your watch. Won't be that way with an established brand like Doxa. 

I'm a bit lucky in a way as I don't care for chronos but if I did I think I'd go for this. I doubt we'll see one like it for another 20+ yrs.

EDIT addition:

I think also that these are priced in a good market. Sure they are expensive but look at what a vintage model will cost, plus this has modern materials and is dive capable. I wouldn't pay 10k for a vintage model but might for one of these (if I were a chrono guy  )


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> i was really hoping they'd do this one, but the price? Just too much.


Once Hodinkee writes about it, it will sell out.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Love the look of this watch.....but, way way pricey..


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I have been begging for this.....and I have to bail because of price. This blows.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

lab-guy said:


> I have been begging for this.....and I have to bail because of price. This blows.


It does seem massively over priced, you can get a new Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch with all the bits it comes with for less money.. (just as a comparison of the quality you can get for that sort of money)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> So I assume this is a pre-order, or are they already made?


Doxa got back to me. It will ship immediately.


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> Thing is with watch prices, they won't be coming down. A micro-brand making something exclusively in China could bring the cost down but you'd also have to worry about base metal being used vs SS. There's also the problem of said micro-brand going out of business and never having parts for your watch. Won't be that way with an established brand like Doxa.
> 
> I'm a bit lucky in a way as I don't care for chronos but if I did I think I'd go for this. I doubt we'll see one like it for another 20+ yrs.
> 
> ...


It's a great looking vintage Doxa and I'd love a T-graph......but you can get much better technology, materials, build quality, value and warranty.....sometimes in one watch, for around £5k.

If Doxa had come in at €3,999, they'd sell out for sure in short time, create impetus in the rebrand and create interest in what they might do next

Of course this might still happen.......but I think they might have priced themselves into a new bracket of high quality competition and out of some of their core fan bases comfort zone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Genebe said:


> I wouldn't be too excited about the "limited edition of 300" statement. If Doxa has taught us anything at all, it's that they'll keep selling a hot model until there's little interest left. 300 pros, then 3-400 sharkies & sea ramblers, then a run of silver sharkies, then they'll mysteriously find another 50 pros in the basement, and top it all off with another 100 unclaimed internal-use pieces that employees didn't want.
> 
> However, at that price, they might indeed be looking at a production run of only 300.
> 
> ...


It's really tough to say. Normally there would be no doubt in my mind that Doxa would release them as sharkies and searamblers as well, I mean there was no way around the steel either after producing 13 pieces in gold. There are 2 problems I could see with this one however:

- the price (I don't think they will sell that quickly)
- the NOS movement they use... how many of these will they still have lying around?



perfectlykevin said:


> Thing is with watch prices, they won't be coming down. A micro-brand making something exclusively in China could bring the cost down but you'd also have to worry about base metal being used vs SS. There's also the problem of said micro-brand going out of business and never having parts for your watch. Won't be that way with an established brand like Doxa.
> 
> I'm a bit lucky in a way as I don't care for chronos but if I did I think I'd go for this. I doubt we'll see one like it for another 20+ yrs.
> 
> ...


Yeah but the prices are still a bit high for what you're getting... Doxa still can't compete with Omega, Breitling, IWC, Tudor etc. in various aspects so in my opinion it shouldn't compete in price either.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Jimmer68 said:


> ...any truth to this?


I am aware that we live in the age of fake news, but why would I (or anyone) make up a story like that (except on April 1st)?

;-)


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Macey said:


> It does seem massively over priced, you can get a new Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch with all the bits it comes with for less money.. (just as a comparison of the quality you can get for that sort of money)


Indeed, I just did exactly this.. can't swim with it and not as unique but a hell of a watch with one of best stories around.

Don't know if 'value' is really a thing that can be compared for these items with any seriousness but seems like this is priced above the existing doxa forum customer base..


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Roger Ruegger said:


> I am aware that we live in the age of fake news, but why would I (or anyone) make up a story like that (except on April 1st)?
> 
> ;-)


It was an article on a facebook page and not from an official Doxa source, so in my view a valid question to ask for validation. I'm 50 so not part of the fake news generation so that never came into it.
No offence meant but a genuine reasonable question in my view

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice but to pricey for me, but nice first release from new management


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

MONVMENTVM said:


> It's really tough to say. Normally there would be no doubt in my mind that Doxa would release them as sharkies and searamblers as well, I mean there was no way around the steel either after producing 13 pieces in gold. There are 2 problems I could see with this one however:
> 
> - the price (I don't think they will sell that quickly)
> - the NOS movement they use... how many of these will they still have lying around?
> ...


True, Doxa isn't Omega, but neither is Omega a Rolex, which is the company they (Omega) are chasing to become


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Eh. Unpopular opinion but I’ve never been a fan of chronographs let alone marrying them to dive watches. This one does not even have a screw down pushers. On top of that I agree that screwing and unscrewing the crown to manually wind is not going to help with the long-term WR. Also I’m not a fan of the meters over feet on the no decompression chart. It looks cool I appreciate the history obviously I’m a fan of Doxa but this is the one that I would pick up for myself personally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I was waiting for this announcement, but didn't think they will use the same NOS movement as the gold version. Too bad it is manual winding movement or I would have bitten a bullet and get one. 

I will have to wait and see their next project. I have found my old T-Graph (40th) to be just too big for me so I sold it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

10Swiss10 said:


> Eh. Unpopular opinion but I've never been a fan of chronographs let alone marrying them to dive watches. This one does not even have a screw down pushers. On top of that I agree that screwing and unscrewing the crown to manually wind is not going to help with the long-term WR. Also I'm not a fan of the meters over feet on the no decompression chart. It looks cool I appreciate the history obviously I'm a fan of Doxa but this is the one that I would pick up for myself personally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree also I'm not a fan of gmt divers


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I wonder what it would go for if they just put a modified 7750 in it? Frankly I’d prefer it longevity wise.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll admit I might use a GMT more than others as I live on the border of WI and MI in Milwaukee and when I travel between the two It's been handy to have so I dont have to reset my watch twice in a week. Its nicer even than just moving the dive bezel an hour to adjust. That being said the GMT I have had have been the type where the 24 hour track was on the dial and not the bezel. having a GMT Diver with the 24 hour track on the bezel is just silly.

So as someone who both dives and goes between time zones often enough I could see the two together. BUT thats only if done right.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess it is this one without the gold case


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Snulle said:


> ...which I believe was 42mm diameter?.


I don't have calipers to measure my 200, but it's darn close to 42mm.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

what is your opinion on this new release?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

10Swiss10 said:


> On top of that I agree that screwing and unscrewing the crown to manually wind is not going to help with the long-term WR.


The original 1969 watch is 200WR, but doesn't have screw-down crown. But you can't use the chronometer under water, I shouldn't think.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

It would be fun to start a new thread as a poll --- at what price would you buy the 200 t-graph?

2000 - 2500
2500 - 3000
3000 - 3500
3500 - 4000
4000 - 4500
I'm buying it at 4,900

I wonder where the consensus would wind up?


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

nitron135 said:


> Indeed, I just did exactly this.. can't swim with it and not as unique but a hell of a watch with one of best stories around.
> 
> Don't know if 'value' is really a thing that can be compared for these items with any seriousness but seems like this is priced above the existing doxa forum customer base..


Why can't you swim with this? Isn't it 200 meters WR?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Jason Heaton has obviously known about this watch since EARLY 2018!!! Damn, imagine having to keep quiet about this for a year and a half!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe a less expensive Searambler type silver dial version with automatic 7750 movement planned for future? I’d buy that if it came to fruition.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

lab-guy said:


> I have been begging for this.....and I have to bail because of price. This blows.


I reckon you will find a way to get one on your wrist mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> It would be fun to start a new thread as a poll --- at what price would you buy the 200 t-graph?
> 
> 2000 - 2500
> 2500 - 3000
> ...


I've been like you and a few others...if you want it.
Then accept price and buy..value is only declared by buyer.
This will become niche, I believe.
Some of us all get slayed by exchange and duties....
I don't reckon we will see discounts any more...
Parts for our current pieces though would be handy.
2 bobs worth..
Dave
Look forward to your pics and thoughts when received.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Stirling Moss said:


> Why can't you swim with this? Isn't it 200 meters WR?


I think he is referring to his speedmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful piece and one I've been waiting for since I (somewhat foolishly) sold my 600T-Graph a few years ago.

BUT, unfortunately I don't like manual wind watches with screw-down crowns - it just makes for more chances of cross-threading the crown and wear on gaskets, and secondly I just don't see it as a 5K watch, especially when less than 4K buys you an Omega Seamaster Diver 300m with an in-house movement.

Real shame, because the 200 T Graph is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Parts for our current pieces though would be handy.


Dead on Dave |>|>|>


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Jason Heaton has obviously known about this watch since EARLY 2018!!! Damn, imagine having to keep quiet about this for a year and a half!
> 
> View attachment 14393169


Prolly got one at cost too! He's got the best job on earth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I’m sure they will release versions with modern movements in a slightly lower price range, but I am also betting that Doxa is now placing themselves in a pricier market point going forward.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> It would be fun to start a new thread as a poll --- at what price would you buy the 200 t-graph?
> 
> 2000 - 2500
> 2500 - 3000
> ...


Doxa won't probably care... they have a 70k gold watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Kansas said:


> I'm sure they will release versions with modern movements in a slightly lower price range, but I am also betting that Doxa is now placing themselves in a pricier market point going forward.


Like every other brand!!! It sucks for this hobby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

$5900AUD / $4000USD

So hype aside and taking a serious look at what other chronos you can pick up in this price bracket... Me thinks that these are not the value people might initially think. However, for those thinking there will be more coming, don't count on them being the same. There's only so many NOS movements on shelves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> It would be fun to start a new thread as a poll --- at what price would you buy the 200 t-graph?
> 
> 2000 - 2500
> 2500 - 3000
> ...


2500 - 3000 is the fairest price point for this piece... it's above the non-chrono Subs but below say Omega, Breitling, Tudor etc. and in line with e.g. Sinn. 4k is already stretching it and makes me look elsewhere personally.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Website is up and running again. 300T coming back in multiple dial colors.


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

The sub 200 130th anniversary looks great as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

tsteph12 said:


> Website is up and running again. 300T coming back in multiple dial colors.


The dial is now the same size right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

So the 300T is available in all colours, even Yellow and Turquoise... Sucks a bit for rarity of the
300T Poseidon and 1200T NUMA/Project Aware, except for the dial logos... the 300T does not
seem to be limited though which I guess in a was is good since it is what a lot of peole wanted,
for Doxa to have a base model that is available all the time.

Edit: Noticed now that the SUB200 will be available in all dialcolours as well!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

ie_benitex said:


> The dial is no longer the same size right?


The case is exacly the same as the 1200T so I assume the dial is as well.
One difference I noticed on the 300T is that the Jenny fishlogo on the crown is coloured orange.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

And the price for the 300T is only USD 1,890 which seems good in my opinion, with a 2824-2 movement and separate BOR bracelet.

The 200 is USD 4,900 not EUR 4,900 - which makes it like 10% less expensive than if it were EUR.

The 300T is listed as having a screw-in crown - the 200 makes no such mention.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> And the price for the 300T is only USD 1,890 which seems good in my opinion, with a 2824-2 movement and separate BOR bracelet.
> 
> The 200 is USD 4,900 not EUR 4,900 - which makes it like 10% less expensive than if it were EUR.
> 
> The 300T is listed as having a screw-in crown - the 200 makes no such mention.


Yes, a little less expensive than expected, but still out of reach for me I'm afraid.

Under "Case" on the 200T it does say Screw in crown.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

If this watch was shown at Baselworld in 2018 then does that make it the last Marei-era watch to be released???


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

I see no difference between the 1200T and the 300T other than the logo... also
Got said not liking the colored crow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Also no dome crystal on any of the models??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Promo video and pics show a tapered bracelet like the old 300??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> I see no difference between the 1200T and the 300T other than the logo... also
> Got said not liking the colored crow
> 
> 
> ...


Black colored bezel dot on 300T. Hopefully orange dot above will be lumed.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

It makes no sense having 2 watches so similar. If anything they should have kept the 300T with a smaller dial, dome crystal, tapered bracelet and a cosc movement at the same $ of the 1500. or not offer that model at all. Hopefully they are rushing into releasing the web and something is missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

That Caribbean!!!!!!! That is Exactly the Doxa I wanted! I just dropped my savings for the sharkhunter black lung but now im gonna have to kick it back in again for the 300t. WOW thats a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Too bad Doxa didn't listen to our prayers for an all white and blue Caribbean as they have done in the past - much cleaner than with the orange accents. 

If they have listened to us and made a properly tapered bracelet with a better clasp - then they do have a winner here though.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Man, I am so torn over this watch. The good thing - It is a spectacularly faithful "reproduction" of the original. The bad things - It really is a Marei Era watch and it should have been released a year ago - and the price. As my father used to say..... I think these boys have delusions of grandeur. The orange SUB 300 / 300T is an iconic dive watch. Absolutely no doubt about it and has the Cousteau / Waterman / Cussler / Dirk Pitt heritage, but the T-Graph? Gene Cernan wore one but ask anyone on the street who Gene Cernan is and most would scratch their heads. Actually Jacques Cousteau has been dead for over 20 years and few people outside the diving world know who Stan Waterman is. Cussler and Pitt are still going strong but many times I've cut a conversation short when the person I was talking to said they never heard of either of them. So I think it is safe to say that the T-Graph is a collectors watch. I doubt many if any of the 300 will ever get closer to water than the kitchen sink. Would I have liked one? Of course, but for me it came a generation too late and several thousand dollars too expensive.

I picked up another iconic limited edition chrono for a lot less money. One with a name that a great deal more people inside and outside the watch world would recognize.

Arguably as good / nice / sought after (use whatever ever word you like) watch, but definitely not as orange


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

While I love the look of the new T-Graph, I don’t love the price or manual winding or even the thickness. I’ll not be buying this one, maybe they will release something more affordable later on that I have to have.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Snulle said:


> Under "Case" on the 200T it does say Screw in crown.


No, it says: "Screw down case back with sailboat engraved"


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

ie_benitex said:


> It makes no sense having 2 watches so similar. If anything they should have kept the 300T with a smaller dial, dome crystal, tapered bracelet and a cosc movement at the same $ of the 1500. or not offer that model at all. Hopefully they are rushing into releasing the web and something is missing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts:

The 1200 is a leftover from the Marei era. It's only available in orange and will only be up until they sell out the what is left of the 1200 limited numbers (which could be VERY limited at this point).

Same with the 4000, but the LE numbers are lower - although the 4000 is listed as being available from Sept. 2nd as well.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like the Graph with automatic movement, lower price... and wow paying that full price for a watch with the bezel markers slightly off around 45 to 60 minutes would really bother me.

Edit: I do like the color options that Doxa is embracing, and maintaining a reasonable price point overall.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> No, it says: "Screw down case back with sailboat engraved"


Ah, you meant the 200 T-Graph, I mixed it up with the new SUB200 130th .


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ie_benitex said:


> I see no difference between the 1200T and the 300T other than the logo... also
> Got said not liking the colored crow
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference. Look here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16PebXcXPUTozMTlbYpOgA4nxBG2giM4uu3Pm8w8qvPg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I picked up another iconic limited edition chrono for a lot less money. One with a name that a great deal more people inside and outside the watch world would recognize.
> 
> Arguably as good / nice / sought after (use whatever ever word you like) watch, but definitely not as orange


Likewise.. One can be had new from an AD for good less than the t graph and the colors don't have to stay boring..


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh... now that's a sharp looking strap. Nice!!!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Oh... now that's a sharp looking strap. Nice!!!


Got the idea from their current MET LE!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Michael Day said:


> Big difference. Look here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16PebXcXPUTozMTlbYpOgA4nxBG2giM4uu3Pm8w8qvPg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats table is for older models? There is certainly no difference between the new 300T and and the 1200T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ie_benitex said:


> Thats table is for older models? There is certainly no difference between the new 300T and and the 1200T
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to look closer. Dial diameter and car thickness. The difference between the two is dramatic. Doxa are currently making 300s with 1200 cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

perfectlykevin said:


> Thing is with watch prices, they won't be coming down. A micro-brand making something exclusively in China could bring the cost down but you'd also have to worry about base metal being used vs SS. There's also the problem of said micro-brand going out of business and never having parts for your watch. Won't be that way with an established brand like Doxa.
> 
> I'm a bit lucky in a way as I don't care for chronos but if I did I think I'd go for this. I doubt we'll see one like it for another 20+ yrs.
> 
> ...


+1.

I am really excited about the new T-Graph. Hits home run for me with: super duper retro look, 2 register chrono, non-screw down crown, manual wind plus date.
May have another run of 300 but who can say if they will be manual with NOS 7734.

I am in.
I guess I will have to make up my mind about what to sell.................


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> You need to look closer. Dial diameter and car thickness. The difference between the two is dramatic. Doxa are currently making 300s with 1200 cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you sure you're talking about the correct watches? Technically the "new" 300Ts are not even in that list yet... other than the 300T Poseidon IF you want to even count that one. And that one most definitely was based on the 1200T.

Maybe you're comparing the 300 no-T reissue to the new 300T (or 1200T).


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Edit: double post.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I can finally see the video at the bottom of the new Doxa webpage. Right around second 54-55, where it says, 'Your Call To Adventure" we see what looks like a prototype of the new 300T. Looks like a new bracelet that tapers, and that is far different from the computer mock-ups of the 300T currently listed. 

I mention it because the 300T could be based off the 1200T but still be a different animal. If they have these differences, what else is going on, or will be changed before real life pics are revealed?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Snulle said:


> Ah, you meant the 200 T-Graph, I mixed it up with the new SUB200 130th .


Sorry, I meant the T-Graph. I had totally forgotten about the regular 200. Förlåt!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Kansas said:


> ...and wow paying that full price for a watch with the bezel markers slightly off around 45 to 60 minutes would really bother me.


The bezel on the original from 1969 is exactly the same. It's only the 55 and 60 that are offset. No biggie, if you ask me.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

perfectlykevin said:


> I can finally see the video at the bottom of the new Doxa webpage. Right around second 54-55, where it says, 'Your Call To Adventure" we see what looks like a prototype of the new 300T. Looks like a new bracelet that tapers, and that is far different from the computer mock-ups of the 300T currently listed.
> 
> I mention it because the 300T could be based off the 1200T but still be a different animal. If they have these differences, what else is going on, or will be changed before real life pics are revealed?


Video shot looks much the same as the rendering on the website, no? What did I miss?

The other watch is a current 1500, still labeled as a limited edition.

Sadly, 300T is the same case as 1200 (sans hrv) so there is little hope of a new bracelet or integrated strap that will be a perfect fit for the 300/BL :-(.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> I can finally see the video at the bottom of the new Doxa webpage. Right around second 54-55, where it says, 'Your Call To Adventure" we see what looks like a prototype of the new 300T. Looks like a new bracelet that tapers, and that is far different from the computer mock-ups of the 300T currently listed.
> 
> I mention it because the 300T could be based off the 1200T but still be a different animal. If they have these differences, what else is going on, or will be changed before real life pics are revealed?


Yes. The 300T rendering appears to be a 1200T with "300T" replacing "1200T" on the dial. Even the case measurements listed are those of a 1200 T. I'm not sure if that is the final product (as in the Poseidon reissue) or if there's going to be a legitimate attempt to honor the original 300T. The case and dial measurements are different between the 2. 
If the new 300T reissue will be produced using the originals case measurements and has a separate bor with a taper, count me in. If the Jenny team are really on their game then a ratcheting clasp and screws replacing spring bars would convince me they're serious. On the other hand a 1200T masquerading as a 300T reissue would indicate nothing more than a money grab.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I found a picture of the gold 200T-Graph that shows what I think might be the new clasp.
It does not have the small foldover lock but what looks like a pin instead... It would make
sense that this is the new clasp that has been mentioned will be on the 300T as well.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I do hope they do the right thing and use the traditional DOXA sailing ship on the caseback and not the Jenny fish. Probably too much to hope that they will remove the fish from the clasp.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> Thing is with watch prices, they won't be coming down. A micro-brand making something exclusively in China could bring the cost down but you'd also have to worry about base metal being used vs SS. There's also the problem of said micro-brand going out of business and never having parts for your watch. Won't be that way with an established brand like Doxa.
> 
> I'm a bit lucky in a way as I don't care for chronos but if I did I think I'd go for this. I doubt we'll see one like it for another 20+ yrs.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, but even $60 Invictas are solid SS. The only watches I've personally seen new on the market that are base metal are several of the cheaper Timex offerings. I haven't seen a micro yet, I think unless a micro made a sub $100 watch in base metal, they wouldn't be able to sell one for more than that.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I reckon you will find a way to get one on your wrist mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




Hmmm


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a great looking piece, but I will add my "ouch" to yours on the price, lot's of competition there and not sure Doxa would be at the top of my list, as much as I like them.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Are parts available for the 7734 movement? I am assuming parts are no longer made?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

ie_benitex said:


> Are parts available for the 7734 movement? I am assuming parts are no longer made?


Wouldn't sweat this much tbh. "Modern" movements like the 7750 are based on the 7733/7734 with added automatic winding for instance.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Stirling Moss said:


> I agree with what you are saying, but even $60 Invictas are solid SS. The only watches I've personally seen new on the market that are base metal are several of the cheaper Timex offerings. I haven't seen a micro yet, I think unless a micro made a sub $100 watch in base metal, they wouldn't be able to sell one for more than that.


I think Helson made a 'Sharkmaster" that used some type of lesser than steel. Rust started to appear on the watches, which shouldn't happen if it is 316L (at least not right away and if cared for). If you are comfortable buying a Chinese made watch go for it, I won't be spending my $$ on unknown quality though.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Glad I am having time to think about this new release. At this price point this watch makes no sense to me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

perfectlykevin said:


> I think Helson made a 'Sharkmaster" that used some type of lesser than steel. Rust started to appear on the watches, which shouldn't happen if it is 316L (at least not right away and if cared for). If you are comfortable buying a Chinese made watch go for it, I won't be spending my $$ on unknown quality though.


I own 2 ploprofs and I bought that model for one of my sons.
and sent that model back...lots of guys on the DWF stuck with them and I believe have it resolved.
Once bitten there twice shy for me...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

really like this t-graph, but 5k is really high. seiko doing the same thing with the price gouging on limited models.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

I've just uploaded a couple of hands-on pictures: https://diveintowatches.com/2019/08/29/hands-on-doxa-sub-t-graph/


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorely tempted..........My only DOXA was the Caribbean GMT that I sold because the dial was too small in proportion to the case.

The article mentions a price of CHF 4,900 inclusive of VAT.
This translates to approx $4,050 without 21% VAT.

Adding 8% duty plus shipping-~~$4,400.

So what's the deal with $4,900 on the website for U.S.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

I have actually asked twice if the VAT was included (didn't expect this), and it was confirmed twice. However, I must confess that I was distracted with taking photos, and I am not sure if this is just the case for orders from/to Switzerland (where I was when I had asked them). I presume we'll know more next week when the online shop is ready.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you for those pics. I was hoping to see some real life pics before deciding on this. Looks really good.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Roger Ruegger said:


> I've just uploaded a couple of hands-on pictures: https://diveintowatches.com/2019/08/29/hands-on-doxa-sub-t-graph/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

shorinjikempo said:


> Any idea if chrono pusher could be set underwater?


Unfortunately, I didn't think of asking that. I did get to see a pre-production model and must confess I was mainly concentrating on taking photos.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I think that is the clasp and bracelet they plan to use on the new 300T. :O Now, if only they use the same case and case back too, just leaving off the chrono pushers.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Case looks really thick. Look at Roger's pics. It is as thick as the width of the winding crown, which mirrors what the SUB600 T-Graph case was like. Also the slope on the edges of the caseback are winter Olympic proportions. Its almost the same height as the SUB600 T-graph and that was a larger case in length and width. Again. really need to see final production models.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I guess that is approaching the 70's Synchron models for thickness, which from the pics I've seen I do like. Not a fan of the same 70's models not having the case cut-out (whatever it is called) for the crown.


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Case looks really thick. [...] Again. really need to see final production models.


I am pretty sure the final production model will be the same size. Maybe this clip helps (if you're on Instgram): https://instagram.com/stories/divei...urce=ig_story_item_share&igshid=1jpir94cqxeq8


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

I got my T Graph on Saturday (order was accepted on Tuesday) via FedEx, absolutely over the moon with it. Thought I'd post a couple of pics and some early thoughts in case it's useful to anyone.









THE GOOD:

The dial is a great orange, not as red as in some of the live pics I saw before buying. The "fauxtina" isn't too yellow, it doesn't scream "trying to be vintage" as much as some other reissues I've seen (looking at you, Omega).

The case is chunky, but you can't really complain when buying a 15mm thick watch. I haven't compared directly to my vintage T Graph yet, but it doesn't feel too different on the wrist.

The movement feels good - winds smooth and the pushers are super smooth (compared to an 861 Speedmaster). It's running at about +10s / day, which is not great for a brand new watch - however given that the movements are vintage I didn't expect COSC specs.









THE LESS GOOD:

The bracelet feels super solid, it's chunky and the clasp is excellent - really firm locking and the ratcheting divers extension is great. However - the fit with the end links is not great IMO. This is my biggest (really the only) issue with the watch - the first set of beads of rice have an extra lip on the bottom, which stops them from dropping straight down from the watch. This pushes the second link further out, and makes the watch look bigger than its lug to lug measurement would suggest. This is unlikely to be an issue for those with bigger wrists, but for my skinny wrists it doesn't look as good as it could.. I'll be fitting a vintage bracelet at some point to see how that looks.









The only other thing I'd mention is it didn't come in the usual Doxa tube, it was in a cardboard box with a quite nice soft case inside.

I've taken it off the bracelet and put it onto a bund strap, and am absolutely loving it. Hasn't come off the wrist since Saturday, will be a while before it does. I hope someone finds this all useful!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks great but wtf no doxa tube? What have you got to do? , I know it’s only a box but still 
I’m mightily tempted to sell a couple to get this


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Congrats, it looks amazing!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks really great. Congrats!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks way better on the bund

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice! Congratulations!!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

horndog209 said:


> I got my T Graph on Saturday (order was accepted on Tuesday) via FedEx, absolutely over the moon with it. Thought I'd post a couple of pics and some early thoughts in case it's useful to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14461429
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write up and pictures. A couple quick questions if you will. Is the crown locking? I've read both that it is and that it isn't. Did it ship from the US? Wondering if Fedex is going to collect a importers VAT (if shipping from out of the US). Do you think it was worth the 5K retail price? Asking because I'm supposed to get one of the second round watches this weekend. Many thanks.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

looks great. probably will try for one when they are available again.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

superb, I was late to order, settled with the 1200T instead! 

Even the 1200T came with a box u mentioned.


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

FireMonk3y said:


> Thanks for the write up and pictures. A couple quick questions if you will. Is the crown locking? I've read both that it is and that it isn't. Did it ship from the US? Wondering if Fedex is going to collect a importers VAT (if shipping from out of the US). Do you think it was worth the 5K retail price? Asking because I'm supposed to get one of the second round watches this weekend. Many thanks.


If by locking you mean screw down - no it isn't. It shipped from NY on 2 day priority.

To me, yes it's worth the asking price. Caveat to that is that I've been waiting for this watch to be released for years, and bought because I love the design and wanted a modern one that I can use and abuse like the originals were.


----------



## carrera123 (Oct 30, 2017)

horndog209 said:


> If by locking you mean screw down - no it isn't. It shipped from NY on 2 day priority.
> 
> To me, yes it's worth the asking price. Caveat to that is that I've been waiting for this watch to be released for years, and bought because I love the design and wanted a modern one that I can use and abuse like the originals were.


Great looking watch. Would also pair well with an orange rubber strap as with the gold version issued earlier. By the way what is the lug measurement?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome! Love it! Congrats!

ETA: My original 200 T-Graph also came in what I believe is the original box. So it kinda makes more sense with a box, rather than the modern tube.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

horndog209 said:


> If by locking you mean screw down - no it isn't. It shipped from NY on 2 day priority.
> 
> To me, yes it's worth the asking price. Caveat to that is that I've been waiting for this watch to be released for years, and bought because I love the design and wanted a modern one that I can use and abuse like the originals were.


Thanks for answering my questions. It's a great looking watch.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

Available now if anyone is looking.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

just received the 200T and the pushers don't work.   its feels springy but that's it, it does not engage with the movement. is there anything strange about the movement I should know about? the stop watch is permanently on. and the pusher does not stop the watch, 

any suggestions, contacted the Doxa service center but its the weekend  so they will respond only on Monday.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry to hear this on a new watch. hope they make it right and exchange out a new one for you.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bloody hell that is disappointing considering the price they are charging, I was kind of tempted but for me it’s the searambler colourway that looks the best on the t-graph, 
I guessing if it’s like the 7750 movement top pusher to stop the stop watch and bottom pusher to reset


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be posting what happened on their official instagram, facebook or whatever account so that someone in Doxa knows what happened. They should be scrambling to fix this and make things right.

I'd be pretty disappointed myself.



anjanshenoy said:


> just received the 200T and the pushers don't work.   its feels springy but that's it, it does not engage with the movement. is there anything strange about the movement I should know about? the stop watch is permanently on. and the pusher does not stop the watch,
> 
> any suggestions, contacted the Doxa service center but its the weekend  so they will respond only on Monday.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Will give them a day to respond. Then perhaps will
Follow your suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The way I see it is that Doxa don't have a service center the way Rolex, Omega etc do. They subcontract to someone else. So if you contact the service center there is no guarantee that the people at Doxa (Romeo jenny, Jan Edocs) who should know this will ever find out and just blindly walk on thinking how wonderful everything is. Anyway given my interaction with Romeo Jenny (or should I say lack of response from him) I doubt he would do anything anyway. As for the Jan Edocs guy. Well do your own research on him. Chocolate fireguard comes to mind.....



anjanshenoy said:


> Will give them a day to respond. Then perhaps will
> Follow your suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

anjanshenoy said:


> just received the 200T and the pushers don't work.   its feels springy but that's it, it does not engage with the movement. is there anything strange about the movement I should know about? the stop watch is permanently on. and the pusher does not stop the watch,
> 
> any suggestions, contacted the Doxa service center but its the weekend  so they will respond only on Monday.


For the price of this one I'd be pretty disappointed . Hate to hear this !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sounds like ever new Doxa should come with a complimentary enrollment in watch maintenance 101 and a swiss tool set 

That being said it's lot like owning a Jeep. Unique body style and history with questionable service and quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Well it can happen guys. I'm sure Doxa will fix this without questions asked.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup-disappointing with a new watch, but they will sort it


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

yes, they replied back to me today morning, they have bumped the request us, They will notify me by tomorrow about the next steps, The Customer service seems to be responding but lets see. Fingers crossed. 

its a nice watch though,


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

I can't believe it looks like these are still available!


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

parino said:


> I can't believe it looks like these are still available!


price is prohibitive for a lot of people. this one is not for the masses.


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Two quick shots of mine, which arrived yesterday!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful watch but too expensive. Thankfully I have this old thing


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

My new favorite.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks amazing. Seems like they are shipping me my replacement for T Graph!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

AnthonyAQL said:


> My new favorite.


Looks great ! Congrats !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Finally the replacement t-graph is here. And all pushers work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

What's your number?


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anybody have side by side pictures with a 40th Anniv edition?

Michael


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Stirling Moss said:


> What's your number?


19

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad that worked out. Looks great.


----------



## Pucciowitz (Jul 29, 2013)

Snulle said:


> It's announced on the new "Official" Doxa Facebook, except the price, ouch!
> I wonder if it's only the Professional or Sharkhunters and Seaamblers as well...
> I asked about this, let's see if there's a reply. Homepage is still under maintenance.
> 
> ...


Very impressive...


----------



## GCR10 (Jul 18, 2020)

Speedamatuer said:


> I got my T Graph on Saturday (order was accepted on Tuesday) via FedEx, absolutely over the moon with it. Thought I'd post a couple of pics and some early thoughts in case it's useful to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14461429
> 
> ...


Thanks for your positive comments and great information. Happy to see someone finally not following everyone else's lead and complaining about price. This was made for avid Doxa fans who do not want to dish our $8-10k on an original that may not be in the best condition and appreciate the raft that a vintage movement was used and just want something with newer materials. There isn't many of us that would pay for this watch at this life, but this makes me happy as it allowed me the opportunity to save up for this limited piece and finally get one after several months of release.


----------



## GCR10 (Jul 18, 2020)

Speedamatuer said:


> If by locking you mean screw down - no it isn't. It shipped from NY on 2 day priority.
> 
> To me, yes it's worth the asking price. Caveat to that is that I've been waiting for this watch to be released for years, and bought because I love the design and wanted a modern one that I can use and abuse like the originals were.


agreed my friend. So many people complaining about price are not the fans who really have been waiting for this watch.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally disagree with this comment...... especially from someone who registered 8 hours ago.

So many people complaining about price are not the fans who really have been waiting for this watch.

I think it is a beautiful watch. Wanted one for ever and could have bought the original Gene Cernan one many years ago but didn't have the disposable income to spend at the time. Kicked myself ever since. I have the 2005 T-Graph, arguably not as aesthetically pleasing because of the 3rd sub dial and offset date window but I rarely wear it because it is too big and heavy for me. And that would be the same criticism for the new T-Graph. Love the look but too big for me. As for the price. If I was honest, it isn't just the dollar value of the price but the fact that it was such a large increase over what was charged in the past. Some of us have been on the Doxa train for 20 years and would have killed for that watch but the price was a slap in the face. It was a cash grab by the new management. I don't begrudge anyone who ponied up and bought the watch. To you it was worth it and I wish you health to enjoy it.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

For those of you that have seen this iteration in person, how do you classify the orange of the dial? Neon / bright/ reddish / however else if can be described?


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

I always liked the 200T-Graph and knew one day it would join the collection.

This one just arrived today...it's #35 production.

It's a large watch that wears small on my wrist...I guess at times it pays to have gorilla sized wrists.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Trog said:


> I always liked the 200T-Graph and knew one day it would join the collection.
> 
> This one just arrived today...it's #35 production.
> 
> ...


Enjoy it mate..love the whole T-Graph line up.
Dave


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

This is one I have always looked at but the price haunts me. I waver and hopefully won't be too late.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

They seem to be hitting around the $4,000 on the secondhand market. Still expensive but a lot better than almost $5,000



gohmdoree said:


> This is one I have always looked at but the price haunts me. I waver and hopefully won't be too late.


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for maybe stupid question but I didn´t find it anywhere- can I use the pushers under water?


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

sashator said:


> Sorry for maybe stupid question but I didn´t find it anywhere- can I use the pushers under water?


Only once


----------



## MrNick (Oct 24, 2021)

anjanshenoy said:


> Finally the replacement t-graph is here. And all pushers work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ,glad you got it fixed ,I bought one last week ,went back same day with pushers not working .
What did they say what the problem was ? ,is it going to be a recurring problem ?
Mr Nick


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I love me a Chrono but I cant make up my mind if I like this one. I think it's the sub dial hands I'm not keen on. The shape and colour looks wrong to me. The rest? Lovely. 

I'm sure of someone gave me one and forced me to wear it I'd get over it though.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

I love Chronos with date complications.....not a fan of the C.Graph (& the Sub200)......but the T.Graph with its Doxa DNA is out of this world.....the price on the LE Valjoux variant though is too much for me to absorb.....wonder if Doxa would release it with a Selitta movement to make it more attainable to the masses and offer it in all 6 colors....


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Anyone got a size comparison picture of the T-graph against the 300t?


----------

